# Are awning channels fitted on B544's, if so who makes them?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bit of a long title I know but I couldn't think how to shorten it, anyways.....

I have a '97 RHD B544 on a Ducato chassis. On the drivers side there is what I assume to be an awning channel running up from the lower rear corner, and along the side (above the fitted wind out awning) and terminating above the drivers window !! :? 

Is this a standard fitting?? If so I assume its for some form, of awning. Having said that it just ends above the window so any awning would only be supported across the top and down the "rear" end, no support (or obvious fixing point) at the "front" end. 

Does anyone have any knowledge???

Thanks in advance 'cos I just know someone out there in MH land will have a definitive answer for me. Now sitting back and waiting for the knowledge to flood in !!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

'C' 'J' and 'figure of 8' section rails are available for fitting the edge of awnings into plus this one.
"Ideally suited to motor homes wishing to attach an awning or caravans wanting an additional rail.
Length 3 x 1.2 metre strips (total length of 3.6 metres). Comes complete with self-tapping screws. Creates a totally waterproof seal between the caravan/motorhome or rail. Self adhesive backing, to hold rail securely in place whilst positioning and screwing for ease of fitting"

Don't know if this helps you.

Regards


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that,

I already have the channel fitted I was trying to find out if there is/was a specific awning produced for a B544 (or similar)


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

My Hymer B544 new in June 2000 has an "awning" rail on the offside as you describe. I assumed it was primarily for using for a wind out awning like an Omnistor, which slides on it and then only needs fixing by drilling a couple of small holes through the side panel to take nuts and bolts to secure the awning. The bolts are positioned such that the forward one appears inside the foremost top cupboard, and the rearmost one appears behind the panel which holds the water and electrical measurement gauges. This means they are not seen but are accessible.


----------

